# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Đặt hàng máy CNC cắt kính bằng tia nước

## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Chào các bác!
E đang cần 1 máy c cắt kính bang tia nước, khổ kính của e là 1500x3000.
Cấu hình máy các bác tư vấn giúp em như thế nào cho hợp lý với tiêu chí: Sản phẩm gia công đẹp, máy móc hoạt động ổn định
Xin các bác liên hệ: 
Nguyễn Duy Kiếm - 096.51.58.234
Email: kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## haianhelectric

email không đúng bạn ơi.

----------

kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## haianhelectric

Loại này được không.

----------


## terminaterx300

có vốn lớn mới dám chơi món này, món này tính ra mắc hơn plasma nguồn xịn kha khá
tham khảo giá nhé 
https://www.syil.com/collections/waterjet-cutting-1

----------

kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

> Loại này được không.


Con này 5 trục hả bác? Nhu cầu của e cần 3 trục thôi bác ạ
E ở Hà nội, bác ở đâu vậy? Bác cho e xin báo giá nhé

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

> có vốn lớn mới dám chơi món này, món này tính ra mắc hơn plasma nguồn xịn kha khá
> tham khảo giá nhé 
> https://www.syil.com/collections/waterjet-cutting-1


Nặng đô quá bác ạ, con cơ bản đã hơn 35k rồi :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nặng đô quá bác ạ, con cơ bản đã hơn 35k rồi


nghe đồn còn 5 trục bàn 2x6m giá là 1 tỏi 5 đóa, keke 

cái nguồn cắt 35kW 60.000psi rơi vào tầm nửa tỏi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

kiếm con bơm piston của xe đào về độ vô con router là có em water ngon bỏ rẻ rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## Gamo

nó đủ áp suất ko bác?

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Ý hay, bác độ cho e đi.Router e dg sẵn 4 con  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> kiếm con bơm piston của xe đào về độ vô con router là có em water ngon bỏ rẻ rồi


vãi cả xe đào :v

----------


## duccuong1974

> Loại này được không.


Loại này có cắt được kính không bác?

----------


## racing boy

Máy xúc loại hàng trăm tấn áp bơm cũng chỉ dc 6000psi thui nhá, chỉnh van tổng lên tầm 8000psi thì cẩn thận ko nổ ty ô vỡ mặt,  nó ưu tiên lưu lượng cao mấy trăm lít/p' thui, chắc phải áp cao chục lần còn hoạ may cắt dc

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> vãi cả xe đào :v


Thì xe đào mà, có bảo thêm bơm tăng áp 10 lần nữa đâu. Mua cái bơm xe đào đi rồi về chỉ tiếp, hehe.

Thanks.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Loại này có cắt được kính không bác?


60000psi nó cắt inox 200mm, thủy tinh thấy trên youtube cắt được 100mm.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

đề nghị các bạn bình tĩnh, cái gì cũng phải ngâm cứu  :Big Grin: 
cái bơm dầu piston ở xe đào chắc cũng đc 30Mpa
áp này cắt chơi chắc vô sờ tư  :Big Grin: 


hiện tại ở xưởng đang có 2 cái bác nào thích nhấc về ngâm cứu thì alo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

30Mpa tương đương với áp lực 300kg/cm2 , loại này chỉ có bơm pistone mới đẩy lên nổi , mà dòng bơm pistone thì không mạnh về lưu lượng , hi vọng bác Thaibinhcnc gì đó cho xem tấm hình thông số nhá.

Còn bơm cho cắt tia nước thì áp lực quy đổi ra kg/cm2 là bao nhiêu ? mà các bác nên nhớ trong quá trình cắt , nước nó còn cuộn theo đá cắt nữa nhá , chẳng có gì dễ sơi đâu , nghiên cứu kỹ trước khi đưa đề xuất.  EM thấy cái máy cắt nước rẻ nhất là cái máy mini của 1 chú tây nào đó làm kickstarter giá 6000USD , em không nghĩ anh em DIY có khả năng làm rẻ hơn nếu mò mò đi từng bước như thế này.

----------


## tcm

> đề nghị các bạn bình tĩnh, cái gì cũng phải ngâm cứu 
> cái bơm dầu piston ở xe đào chắc cũng đc 30Mpa
> áp này cắt chơi chắc vô sờ tư 
> 
> 
> hiện tại ở xưởng đang có 2 cái bác nào thích nhấc về ngâm cứu thì alo


Thứ nhất bơm này là bơm dầu không bơm nước được.
Thứ 2 áp suất này là quá thấp cho máy cát tia nước.
- Áp suất cho máy cắt tia nước phải đạt được từ 1600 bar đến 2500 bar đối với loại đầu cắt có pha hạt mài.
- Với loại máy cắt  không pha hạt mài thì áp suất phải đạt khoảng 4000 bar mới cắt được vật liệu cứng (sắt, đá, kính,...).

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

> đề nghị các bạn bình tĩnh, cái gì cũng phải ngâm cứu 
> cái bơm dầu piston ở xe đào chắc cũng đc 30Mpa
> áp này cắt chơi chắc vô sờ tư 
> 
> 
> hiện tại ở xưởng đang có 2 cái bác nào thích nhấc về ngâm cứu thì alo


mình ngâm chán oài, cái bơm piston tuổi tôm thoai :v lolz cắt chơi thì chơi cái gì hơm bik  :Big Grin:  

nguồn tia nước 60.000psi chạy cái bơm piston thủy lực này ở áp 200bar lưu lượng bơm đạt cỡ tầm 200lit/phut ấy, motor kéo 37kW :v

----------


## Gamo

Thấy cái project này nó dùng bơm 15,000 psi, chạy bằng khí nén

----------

nhatson

----------

